# Brake/ Shift lever question



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi,

I used my old Sora/ Tiagra components to build my girlfriend a roadbike. The problem is shes 5"2 with really tiny hands and have problems getting comfortable using the shift and brake levers.

Does anyone here have any recommendations on how to make the brake reach more comfortable? I read about short reach handlebars but does that only help arm length but not palm/finger length?

She's doesn't want to go ride, citing a "safety" issue.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I've seen two things done by smaller women riders. One is the shims that are available for Shimano shifters to shorten the reach (perhaps one of our wrench-types can explain better). Another is the addition of cyclocross-style brake levers to the horizontal part of the handlebar.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

You may want to try something like these shims:

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=25270

I don't know whether they would work for Sora or Tiagra brake levers. Current Tiagra shifters come with similar kind of shims according to Shimano's web site. Sora shifters have some kind of screw adjustment on the back of the brake hoods. You don't indicate which you installed on your wife's bike. However in either case, this only helps braking in the drops and doesn't help at all when breaking from the hoods. This is one reason when my wife bought her new bike she went with campy. The hoods seems to be smaller on campy so they fit her hands better. I still use Shimano.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

OP, check out my thread here, it should provide some info you might find useful :
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78401


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> OP, check out my thread here, it should provide some info you might find useful :
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=78401


Thanks for that link, uzzie. That 3T Eva bar looks like it would really help. Heck, maybe I'll get one. 

To the OP IMHO, I have found that Campy levers are easier to manipulate. Mainly because they reduce my reach and keep my hands closer to handlebar.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

My pleasure il sogno.. Especially since you posted some sound advice for my Love thread 

Campy- never used em before but the hoods do make you a little more stretched out right?

I might try Sram Force in future but till then, it's DA for now. (I like the positioning on the hoods)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> My pleasure il sogno.. Especially since you posted some sound advice for my Love thread
> 
> Campy- never used em before but the hoods do make you a little more stretched out right?
> 
> I might try Sram Force in future but till then, it's DA for now. (I like the positioning on the hoods)


Campy stretches me out less. Hands are almost directly on the bars.


----------



## madhattaz (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advices...

Im going to have to rule out the campy alternative, too much dollars. Veloswap is this weekend at SF, maybe I'll be able to score some cyclocross levers. That'll definitely make it more comfortable for her.


----------



## edjhiii (Apr 29, 2006)

My wife complained of not being able to reach her Brake/shift lever so, I put the cyclocross brake lever on my wife's bike and no complaints.


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

I, too, am a Campy fan. The width of Shimano hoods is just excruciating and the swing of the lever was more effort.

I have heard good reports about the Specialized women's bar.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Oops*

I have the Bell Lap bars and Salsa makes a bunch more short bars. Here is a link

http://www.salsacycles.com/comps_handlebars.html


----------



## cyclequip (Oct 20, 2004)

Shimano make 10 spd short-reach shifters in Ultegra (ST-R700) and 9 spd 105 (ST-R600) quality levels. Both come with 2 different shims to further adjust reach. Also the 10spd STI is narrower than older versions and these are true single-finger shifters. I don't have my stuff with me now, but there might be a short-reach available in 8 spd out next year.


----------

